# Break job.... OUCH!



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Had the breaks on my power wagon replaced today. Toward the end of last week they started pulsing. 92k miles and the original breaks, mostly highway miles.

$1,050! Only $225 in labor. That will help at tax time.... trying to look on the bright side.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

OpenSights said:


> Had the breaks on my power wagon replaced today. Toward the end of last week they started pulsing. 92k miles and the original breaks, mostly highway miles.
> 
> $1,050! Only $225 in labor. That will help at tax time.... trying to look on the bright side.



whaaaat..did they use gold plated pads??? what did they replace? pads and rotors or a bunch of other stuff??? look the parts up on rockauto and see how bad you got hosed....I did complete brake job on my tundra, new pads, rotors and hardware and parts were about $325.00 total and i did it myself..last month...


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

I replaced pads(60$) last year on the plumbing van and new rotors. About 9 month later(last week) one set was worn to the "screech blade".

I bought semi-metallic pads and they were 135$ plus taxes.CAD! 



Unknowingly I bought a cheap set of pads for the front last month and I think I will be ordering some good ones instead. It's not braking a lot.

We are definitely missing some details for a high bill like that.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

I’ve done work in their homes and both business locations. Most of the time it’s on barter.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

This truck usually looses mpg in the winter due to the gas additives, in winter usually about 12-13ish, this winter it was getting about 10.5-11ish. I’m thinking they might have been hanging up, at least the rear.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

OpenSights said:


> I’ve done work in their homes and both business locations. Most of the time it’s on barter.


they marked up the parts probable double what you could get from rock auto..labor wasnt bad at all..


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

Biggest tip I have for doing your own brakes, get the Duralast Gold pads at Autozone, pay for them once and never pay for another set again. I've changed out and returned 4 sets already. You do have to buy the new ones, but get the money back when you take back your old ones.


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> they marked up the parts probable double what you could get from rock auto..labor wasnt bad at all..


Really?? I pay more than that for economic parts locally. Some auto parts would be 50% to 100% more than what's on your bill.



You have premium pads at 50$ AND THAT'S MARKED UP! Where we get cheap ones for 60$


Seriously I would live like a king with those cheap prices.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

Tango said:


> Really?? I pay more than that for economic parts locally. Some auto parts would be 50% to 100% more than what's on your bill.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



your in communist canada, welcome to the USA land of much cheaper everthing....look your parts up here.. https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct...ockauto.com/&usg=AOvVaw2KoHLSjMxmTw5vRBv_MT9w


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Just like with us, we need to make $ off material, plus with them providing the material I’m covered. Just like if we provide a faucet, or if the customer provides it. 

I’m just too busy to do my own mechanic work. I could, but the would be less time with my family and less time to rest.


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> your in communist canada, welcome to the USA land of much cheaper everthing....look your parts up here.. https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct...ockauto.com/&usg=AOvVaw2KoHLSjMxmTw5vRBv_MT9w


I wonder if I will save because I'll be charged duty fees, exchange rate, shipping etc. Then what happens when I receive the wrong part or it's defective...

For now I use amazon because you can return things if it's from them directly.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

Tango said:


> I wonder if I will save because I'll be charged duty fees, exchange rate, shipping etc. Then what happens when I receive the wrong part or it's defective...
> 
> For now I use amazon because you can return things if it's from them directly.


 thats the issue with you, all the extra fees, taxes and tariffs of stuff coming into canada..
so far I havent had any issues with rock auto, but im sure if they screw up its on them to pay for return, amazon is much easier to make returns im sure..and if you pay amazon with their credit card you get 5% off everything you buy from amazon..


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> thats the issue with you, all the extra fees, taxes and tariffs of stuff coming into canada..
> so far I havent had any issues with rock auto, but im sure if they screw up its on them to pay for return, amazon is much easier to make returns im sure..and if you pay amazon with their credit card you get 5% off everything you buy from amazon..


Like most online stores, especially ebay if there is a foul up the customer had to pay for return shipping. To make things worse you have to buy a tracking number. Sending the size and weight of an envelope is more than 26$

Here's what happens on ebay :
You buy a 20$ item pay 13$ for shipping, for a total of 33$. Then you need to ship it back for some reason 26$ with tracking(non refundable). The seller is only obliged to refund the item. So now you don't have the item even if its broken and you're -39$, in the hole!

That's the main reason ebay items seemingly never arrive to the buyer. they file a claim not received and they get refunded by paypal.


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

This is what happened to me. I had to return a scraped milwaukee battery and broken charger because the seller packaged in an envelope and the ebay center cut it in half with a box cutter. After a month of calling ebay 6-7 times I was out of pocket -27$ and no item. The seller was free to resell those items.

I had to fight ebay to get duty fees refunded and they lied 3 times saying I was going to get refunded for shipping. True *******s.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

Tango said:


> This is what happened to me. I had to return a scraped milwaukee battery and broken charger because the seller packaged in an envelope and the ebay center cut it in half with a box cutter. After a month of calling ebay 6-7 times I was out of pocket -27$ and no item. The seller was free to resell those items.
> 
> I had to fight ebay to get duty fees refunded and they lied 3 times saying I was going to get refunded for shipping. True *******s.



I think you need to see a priest for an exorcism , you got some evil spirits following you around...:vs_laugh::vs_laugh:
we have flat rate shipping from the postal system, so you can ship up to 70 pounds if you can fit it in a certain size box and its pretty cheap ..seems everything in canada costs way too much...
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct...eference.htm&usg=AOvVaw2pa9Ts6x_C74nMLeX8Zuxa


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

I just did my back brakes in January, I shouldn’t have waited so long


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

Debo22 said:


> I just did my back brakes in January, I shouldn’t have waited so long



drum brakes..what year is that? there just about broken in...:vs_laugh:


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

Debo22 said:


> I just did my back brakes in January, I shouldn’t have waited so long


It's amazing to see it's only surface rust on your trucks! You bought cheap drum shoes to be worn out like that?


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> I think you need to see a priest for an exorcism , you got some evil spirits following you around...:vs_laugh::vs_laugh:


That's my fortune right there....


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> I think you need to see a priest for an exorcism , you got some evil spirits following you around...:vs_laugh::vs_laugh:


As a consolation prize I got a free craftman's drill sized tool box for free a few weeks ago. As I got home I realized the store charged me 3 of them out of 4...

I got a refund and I got to keep my k-3800 when it came in all bashed in the mail with missing bit. I should of insisted on the same procedure for those batteries and charger instead of sending them back...


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> drum brakes..what year is that? there just about broken in...:vs_laugh:


It’s a 2001 Chevy Express 2500 V6. I bought it in 2011 with 43,000 miles on it at the time. It was a retired AT&T van and came with full racks in the back and ladder racks for $5500. I’ve put over 100,000 miles on it and it’s still in pretty good shape.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

Debo22 said:


> It’s a 2001 Chevy Express 2500 V6. I bought it in 2011 with 43,000 miles on it at the time. It was a retired AT&T van and came with full racks in the back and ladder racks for $5500. I’ve put over 100,000 miles on it and it’s still in pretty good shape.


I have a 2003 3500 chevy, disc brakes all around, stops much better than drums....I hated changing drum brakes and all the dam springs then adjusting them...


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> I have a 2003 3500 chevy, disc brakes all around, stops much better than drums....I hated changing drum brakes and all the dam springs then adjusting them...


My Master traded a 91 Dodge 3/4 ton Cummins for a 66 Polara. It has drums all around. This winter he had the entire electrical replaced, converted it over to disk and a bunch of other stuff. Can’t wait till he gets it back! 

Drums suck!


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

OpenSights said:


> My Master traded a 91 Dodge 3/4 ton Cummins for a 66 Polara. It has drums all around. This winter he had the entire electrical replaced, converted it over to disk and a bunch of other stuff. Can’t wait till he gets it back!
> 
> Drums suck!


I had a 1968 chevelle I converted to disc brakes, otherwise there was no way to stop safely..


----------



## GAN (Jul 10, 2012)

Just changed 4 wheel disk brakes on my Sierra Denali, all 4 rotors and pads for all around $325.00 to $350.00 at O'Reilly Auto.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

OpenSights said:


> Just like with us, we need to make $ off material, plus with them providing the material I’m covered. Just like if we provide a faucet, or if the customer provides it.
> 
> I’m just too busy to do my own mechanic work. I could, but the would be less time with my family and less time to rest.



I like doing mechanics work, so its not something I dont want todo, but while im under the truck I also look around for anything else that may be ready for fixing before it breaks, and theres no guarantee when you bring it to a mechanic they do any better job than you or worse job because its not their truck...I dont trust most repair shops, I trust what I do and im not going to sell myself something I dont need...


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Debo22 said:


> I just did my back brakes in January, I shouldn’t have waited so long










I have had the tools to remove those springs and clips for many years and haven't used them in many years. My vehicles have mostly disc brakes.


----------

